
Aol Employees Make Zombie Video About Talent Exodus - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/30/aol-zombies/
======
thenextcorner
That's it, Techcrunch is officially over. Jumped the shark!

------
jak88
Wait, AOL still has talent there?

